# Newbie Checking in...



## MangoMan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

Just checking in after joining the forum.

I'm American, have lived in Thailand for about seven years, Indonesia for two years, and spent part of a year studying in China (way back in the Jurassic Period).

At the moment I am looking to move back to Thailand and am working on a couple of jobs.

Anyway, here I am!

MangoMan


----------



## eastern (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello Mango I'm new here to ,, all the best mate


----------

